# Port forwarding for Minecraft doesn't work?!



## HSCinema

Hey everyone!
I have a W7 PC 64 bit system and I've been trying to port forward the port 25565 for my Minecraft server. However for some reason (even after port forwarding the right one) people still can't connect. When I check on Open Port Check Tool - Test Port Forwarding on Your Router It still says that the port 25565 is closed!

I've even created an Inbound and Outbound rule in the Windows Firewall advanced settings. I use Avira Anti-vir fyi...

Please help!
I really don't know what to do anymore...

Thanks,
-HSC

(sorry for repost, I posted in the wrong section I think).


----------



## Elvenleader3

It seems your other thread, located here has been getting replies. I'll close this thread so all of the suggestions are directed there.


----------

